# Port St.Joe Report



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanksgiving morning packed up the camper and Miss Dixie, and headed for Port St. Joe for some camping and good fishing. Arrived shortly after noon, got the camper set up and headed for the ICW with the boat, but without the benefit of live bait. Nata, zero, zip, no fish. Back on bank and heading for the Marina basin before sundown with high hopes, but the weather is warm and it's notto be; three blues and 1 speck, all on Gulp Shrimp.

Friday up by dawn and head for the Marina, but the front had come in over night and the bite was slow. Lane caught a couple of rat reds. Met up with good buddy Skip Griffies and his son Chuck.Skip retired from coaching football at the Alabama School for the Deaf in Talladega, where I grew up, but I only met him a few years ago at Port St. Joe on one of these trips. We decided to head back to the ICW with hopes of bigger and better. Good move...total for the day 9 keeper specks with Lanes best coming in short ata tad over 22 and 3.75lbs (this oneafter losing a mustabeen bigger one at the boat). Most of the keepers were in the 15 to 18" range, but we released apx 30 shorties. Sorry the :takephoto are still on the cam.

Saturday up before dawn and back to the Marina basin, but again the weather has not cooperated to push the specks into the basin.( It is not unusual, following a period of cold weather, to be able to get your limit of specks within an hour after sun up. ) So, off to the ICW... same routine as day before, except the tides are later, and the bite a little different. Total keep for day, 6 specks and 1 sheepshead, but the catch was definitely a mixed bag: catfish, lizard fish, flounder, huge croakers, and striped bass.

Sunday AMat theMarina for one last try and caughta few shortie specks and a couple of small pompano. So back to camp and pack for the ride home.

Good fishing, good eats, good football :clap, and best of all great time with great friends. Overall, a great trip with hopes of better fishing on next go around.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Great weekend indeed. Missing was the pictures of the full moon, great sunsets, two events to take down the awning due to extreme winds and many lost leaders. Stayed at Presnells Camp and parked the camper about 3 feet from the Bay. We are even planning on returning during the Christmas holidays. We invited our fishing friend, Skip,to join the PFF. He really knows how to put on you the fish. Hopefully we'll see him post soon. And Hey, it's hard to take pics when you are catching fish. :banghead.


----------

